# Irish/Scottish/Welsh/Anglo-saxon: Woman



## CathyS

can anyone help me. im trying to find the word for woman in welsh. and also anglo saxon if anyone knows could you let me know as soon as possible. im doing a demo next week on England scotland ireland and wales and needed the word to woman in all 4 gaelic irish, gaelic scottish, welsh and anglo saxon.


----------



## maxiogee

The Irish for woman is *bean* (pronounced 'ban' as in bomb). The plural is *mná* (pronounced 'muh-gnaw'). Sorry I cannot help with the others.


----------



## CathyS

Thank you for your help


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Anglo-Saxon - *wif*, pronounced like "wife".


----------



## MarcB

*Cymraeg**/**Welsh*
woman    
 (n.) benyw [-od, f.],dynes [-au, f.],gwraig [gwragedd, f.], merch [-ed, f.] 
dynes_ is the female corresponding to "dyn"(man). _
gwraig_ in every way like "gw+r" but female, so may be wife or woman. _
merch_ (cf. "mab") is also "daughter", but is used for "woman". _


----------

